# Network Adapter not found on Device manager



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

if there is no Network adapters in the device manage window then what may be the problem?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it is completely absent there are two common causes: It's physically not there or it's damaged and not being recognized.

If you see an entry with a yellow triangle then the driver is bad.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Lordshowles (Jul 25, 2012)

I see. "Other Devies"
and under that i see devices with the question mark and the exclamation sign on it..
what can i do to fix this?


----------

